# Best rounds for 7mm Rem Mag?



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

I am interested in what others think/feel the best round for the 7mm is? Right now I am using Winchester Fail-Safe 160 grain bullets. I have had success with those rounds, but I have heard a lot of people are now using the Accubond bullets. What are the pros/cons of these bullets? and should I change now, or continue using what I am using? I drew LE Early Season Wasatch Elk this year, and I just want to make sure that I have the right round to put down my bull.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Here is a link to a discussion on win fail safe.
http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthread ... _failsafe_

If it was a good bullet, they probably wouldn't have discontinued it.

As for 7mm accubond, I've been using them and they are designed to penetrate deep and have excellent ballistics. They are a great elk round. I don't think I would use them for under 50 yard shots on elk or on deer or antelope at short ranges. But if you're taking shots in the 200-500 yard range they have excellent performance, expansion, and weight retention and they are reasonable priced.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted with the 7mm Mag using the Hornady 162Grn. SPBT. Never lost an animal. Man they hit hard.


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Shot a Oryx with a .300 WSM with ACB. Results were not good. Few years later got another shot at an Oryx this time with a 7mm with TSX bullets. He was shot one time with that bullet and is now on the wall!


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I have loaded my 7mag bullets for going on 25 years.
I love the performance i get out of my 175grn sierra boattail spitzer, They are not the most expensive bullets but i have shot everything from Antelope to Moose with them.
58grains of IMR4350.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't reload, I just use factory Remington Core Lokts 150 grain for mule deer. I love them, never had a deer go more then 15 yards, but I imagine you could hit it with anything that heavy going that fast and have the same results. All the shots have been through and through, some hitting bone. I have had a couple where the core separated from the copper jacket and the jacket was left just under the skin on the opposite side of the impact. Does not bother me though the bullet is accurate and deer went down fast and that is all I ask for.


----------

